# Are we being used (again)?



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Career Survival
with Sgt. Betsy Brantner Smith

Once again, the law enforcement officer is the pawn in a deeply emotional political struggle
When the police arrest someone, we are to presume that they are innocent until a judge or jury pronounces them guilty. We must make sure that no rights are violated, all procedures are followed, and the suspects are treated with as much dignity and respect as possible. After all, we are the protectors - the warriors who run toward the shots, the determined truth-seekers who ferret out the worst of society and bring them to justice - we're the cops.

Are we being used (again)?


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Great article.


----------

